# good day



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Finnaly had good day with the long rod.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Good looking red. Nice job!


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice fish. That looks it took a crab pattern. Did you see many crabs on the flats?


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Actually the fly is a dark "Crack Fly" olive with a black and white tail. I was fishing the oyster reefs in upper Trinity Bay. Fishing VERY shallow <1ft. Visability was poor. Lots of Reds and Flounder, but no trout.


----------

